# JDom nimmt keine Elemente an.



## puck (14. Okt 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
ich versuche gerade ein JDOM-Objekt in einem Servelt anzulegen. Dazu folgender Code:

```
Document mydoc = new Document ( new Element ("Anwender") );
	Element erstesElement = new Element ("vorname").setText(vorname);
	mydoc.addContent( erstesElement );
	Element zweitesElement = new Element ("nachname").setText(nachname);
	mydoc.addContent( zweitesElement );
	Element drittesElement = new Element ("wohnort").setText(wohnort);
	mydoc.addContent( drittesElement );
```
Die Variablen vorname, nachname und wohnort habe ich über doGet aus dem Eingabeformular gelesen. Wie schon gesagt, es ist ein Servlet in dem ich dieses JDOM-Objekt erzeuge, falls das einen Unterschied macht.

Die Ausgabe von Tomcat sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```
java.lang.Error: Unresolved compilation problems: 
	The method addContent(Comment) in the type Document is not applicable for the arguments (Element)
	The method addContent(Comment) in the type Document is not applicable for the arguments (Element)
	The method addContent(Comment) in the type Document is not applicable for the arguments (Element)
```

Wo habe ich einen Fehler gemacht?

Gruss Christian


----------



## clemson (14. Okt 2005)

du kannst nicht an ein document ein element anhängen...

du musst die anzuhängenden Elemente an das Wurzelelement dranhängen.

Also so in etwa:

```
Document mydoc = new Document ( new Element ("Anwender") );
Element root = mydoc.getRootElement();
root.addContent(erstesElement);
```


----------



## puck (14. Okt 2005)

Ah ja, jetzt gehts.
Vielen Dank auch.

Gruss Christian


----------



## clemson (14. Okt 2005)

häkchen nicht vergessen...


----------

